# Archéologie de l'univers ludique



## Marc ou Net (24 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour,
Dans les années 90, je jouais à un vieux jeu (distribué en shareware). L'action se passe dans l'espace. On commence avec un vieux vaisseau spatial et on peut être un commerçant entre les diverses planètes, ou pirates de l'espace, ou pourfendeurs de ces mêmes pirates, ou tout ça à la fois. Je me souviens même qu'à un moment, il y avait une skin officielle des vaisseaux spatiaux Star Wars.
Depuis, j'ai changé de Mac, et j'ai une furieuse envie de me faire un trip "retour en enfance". Et ce n'est pas Spaceward Ho! Quelqu'un peut m'aider ?


----------



## Locke (24 Novembre 2019)

Juste pour information, tu as ici des vieux jeux abandonnés, mais libres de droits... https://www.abandonware-france.org/index.php ...pour Mac il faut aller ici... https://www.abandonware-france.org/...ti=&annee=&pays=&langue=&ordre=alpha&search=0 ...tu sélectionnes le type d'installation...





...mais à toi de retrouver le nom exact. D'autres membres auront peut-être le nom ou de meilleures idées.


----------



## Marc ou Net (24 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour Locke.
J'avais déjà rechercher sur abandonwarefrance. Sans arriver à retrouver le nom de ce jeu.


----------



## gpbonneau (25 Novembre 2019)

Marc ou Net a dit:


> Bonjour Locke.
> J'avais déjà rechercher sur abandonwarefrance. Sans arriver à retrouver le nom de ce jeu.



Ça ressemble à un vieux jeux sur Mac qui s’appelait Elite, qui existe toujours, “Élite Dangerous”.
On avait un vaisseau Cobra et on apprenait à voyager entre des planètes, des stations spatiales, à combattre d’autres vaisseaux et aussi à faire du commerce...


----------



## Marc ou Net (25 Novembre 2019)

Ce n'était pas Elite, car le jeu était tout en 2D avec certes des graphismes 3D pré-calculés comme Donkey Kong country sur SNES. C'est sans doute pour ça que dans ma tête, je pense à Spaceward Ho! à chaque fois.


----------



## osnola (25 Novembre 2019)

Si c'est fin des années 90, peut-être Escape Velocity ?


----------



## Marc ou Net (25 Novembre 2019)

J'ai cherché, mais ce n'est pas ce jeu. Le mien date plus du début des années 90 jusqu'aux années 95.  Pour aider le terrain de jeu est visible "de dessus" comme (encore ?, vous allez dire) Spaceward Ho! Encore une raison qui explique que les confondent toujours.


----------



## cham (25 Novembre 2019)

Captain Blood ? 








						Retrogaming made in France - Culture et pop | ARTE
					

Retrogaming Made in France plonge dans la légende de la "French touch" du jeu vidéo, à  la (re)découverte du gameplay et des graphismes surannés de ces "hits" qui ont largement influencé ceux d’aujourd’hui.  C’est l’histoire des origines de l'industrie du jeu vidéo en France en dix épisodes, dix...




					www.arte.tv


----------



## Marc ou Net (25 Novembre 2019)

cham a dit:


> Captain Blood ?


Non plus, mais je l'ai découvert récemment, je le trouve cool.

Après quelques petites recherches, le timing de lancement du jeu en France est vers 1996 (à un an près). Je l'ai découvert dans un des CD fourni à l'époque dans les magazines comme Puissance Mac et confères/adversaires…


----------



## osnola (26 Novembre 2019)

Macintosh Repository a une catégorie Espace : https://www.macintoshrepository.org/games/?c=76&p=1 (et les 2 pages qui suivent), peut-être qu'il y ait...


----------



## Marc ou Net (27 Novembre 2019)

Hélas, j'ai passé toute la journée et je n'ai pas trouvé le jeu en question. Par contre j'ai trouvé tout plein d'autres logiciels. Je ne perds pas l'espoir qu'une âme généreuse ayant le jeu l'uploadera un jour.


----------



## SharpShooter (4 Décembre 2019)

... ça ne serait pas "Galactic Trader" ?


----------



## Marc ou Net (4 Décembre 2019)

Je dirais peut-être… s'il y a eu un portage du jeu Apple II vers Mac. Mais je n'arrive pas à trouver ça. Mais je continue de chercher !!!!   Sans compter que les rares images que j'ai du jeu ne correspondent pas à mes souvenirs.


----------



## SharpShooter (5 Décembre 2019)

En effet, les screenshots sur le Mac Garden et le Mac Repository sont vraiment tout petits.





						Galactic Trader - Macintosh Garden
					

Trade commodities across a galaxy. Includes full in-game documentation.




					macintoshgarden.org
				








						Galactic Empire  - Macintosh Garden
					

Conquer planets in this simple space empire game. Includes full in-game documentation.




					macintoshgarden.org


----------



## gpbonneau (5 Décembre 2019)

SharpShooter a dit:


> En effet, les screenshots sur le Mac Garden et le Mac Repository sont vraiment tout petits.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est tout petit à télécharger et ça marche trés bien avec SheepShaver si tu veux avoir une idée. Les 2 jeux sont quasi identique :

Galactic Empire :





Galactic Trader :


----------



## Marc ou Net (5 Décembre 2019)

gpbonneau a dit:


> C'est tout petit à télécharger et ça marche trés bien avec SheepShaver si tu veux avoir une idée. Les 2 jeux sont quasi identique …


Il ne me reste plus qu'à trouver le temps de les essayer. Je pense le faire samedi ou dimanche. Je vous tiens au courant car ça ressemble bigrement à ce que je recherche. Je vous tiens au jus.


----------



## Marc ou Net (7 Décembre 2019)

Alors, là je me débat avec SheepShaver pour tester les jeux. Le problème c'est que je n'arrive pas à demander à SheepShaver à lire un fichier dsk comme s'il s'agit d'un CD. Pour ce faire, je passe par les préférences du logiciel, ou par l'application qui traite les préférences pendant que SheepShaver est quitté. Est-ce normal ?


----------



## gpbonneau (7 Décembre 2019)

Avec SheepShaver, le plus simple c'est de créer un dossier et de le partager avec SheepSaver, dans Préférences -> Setup -> Unix Root.
Ainsi tu peux y mettre tes fichiers (ton .dsk par exemple) qui deviennent accessibles dans le volume "Unix" de la machine virtuelle.
Ensuite sous Système 7 (par exemple), tu utilises Disk Copy 6.3.3 pour le monter comme une disquette.





Sinon il y a Mini vMac (version Mac II en couleur), une fois démarré sous système 7, tu pose ton .dsk sur l'appli Mini vMac et il apparait comme une disquette sur le finder du système 7.


----------



## Marc ou Net (8 Décembre 2019)

C'est bien ce que je faisais, mais il doit y avoir un bug avec mes ISO, car les volumes n'étaient vu que comme un CD avec une seule piste, ou comme volumes à formater. Bon, j'ai réussi à me débrouiller et donc tester les jeux.
Ce n'est pas le jeu que je recherche. D'abord, le jeu était plus joli graphiquement (même en prenant en compte ma nostalgie d'ado), mais surtout on voyait les vaisseaux spatiaux bouger en temps réel. Un peu comme un MMO, mais jouable en solo uniquement.


----------



## melaure (23 Décembre 2019)

Du coup tu as bien trouvé le bon jeu ?

Sinon je ne peux que te conseiller les 3 Escape Velocity, j'y ai passé des années sur ceux là !!!


----------



## Marc ou Net (23 Décembre 2019)

C'est tout à fait ce que je cherchais ! Merci beaucoup à vous tous !


----------

